

Charlie Kaufman 70-minute screenwriting lecture - k3fernan
http://nofilmschool.com/2012/05/charlie-kaufman-70-minute-screenwriting/

======
tagawa
"Failure is a badge of honor. It means you risked failure."

Should be on the wall of every startup.

~~~
RockofStrength
Failed entrepreneurs are like wounded soldiers.

